# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Langstroth Hives and other equipment for sale

## MacrGregor

Hi All,

I have 13 Langstroth hives with two supers each for sale. All used until recently and in good condition.
Also various other items including extractor (used for two seasons only), around 20 buckets, jars etc.,

No fair offer refused.

Pick up required. I am in Angus.

----------


## rourkie

hi might be interested in your hives could you pm me with a telephone number regards jin

----------


## chris clark

I would be intrested in buying a couple of hives,  very new to this so dont know what a reasonable offer would be.  Can you give me your contact details to dicuss.  My email is normaandchris@aol.com

thanks

----------


## MacrGregor

Sorry for the slight delay, my telephone number is 01356-650336.
Gordon

----------


## gavin

> I would be intrested in buying a couple of hives,  very new to this so dont know what a reasonable offer would be.  Can you give me your contact details to dicuss.  My email is normaandchris@aol.com
> 
> thanks


Not wishing to interfere but you did say Chris that you are very new to this, so just be aware that Langstroths are relatively unusual hives.  Most folk have Nationals or WBCs (frames identical in size) or Smiths (frames with shorter lugs but will fit Nationals).  Buying Langstroths locks you into buying LAngstroth frames (and bees on Langstroth frames) - fine in their own right, but different.

----------


## Shandonian

Hi Gordon, do you still have any hives left?  I'll give you a call on Tue 1st.  All the best. Rgds Ian

----------

